
Why 90% of eBooks Stink, Ten Tips to a Successful eBook - ajzinni
http://www.positivespaceblog.com/archives/why-90-of-ebooks-stink-ten-tips-to-a-successful-ebook/
======
Tichy
I wonder if that is a marketing scam, but it is interesting in that sense -
nicely done. Provocative, digg-friendly title, and mention some supposedly
good books in passing (routed through e-junkie - maybe they pay bloggers?).

